

JavaScript is the best first programming language to learn - mrdrozdov
http://www.mrdrozdov.com/2015/04/20/javascript/

======
drKarl
Learning javascript is important nowadays, given its popularity... but as a
first language? No... it's not a good idea, whoever learns javascript as a
first language will learn a lot of bad practices along the way...

